# Hello everyone



## mikejason (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello, my name is Jason from HK?nice to join this group.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 18, 2019)

Welcome to imf mike.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## REHH (Jun 18, 2019)

Welcome bro


----------



## turkeybacon (Jun 18, 2019)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2019)

mikejason said:


> Hello, my name is Jason from HK?nice to join this group.



Welcome!


----------



## Montego (Jun 18, 2019)

Hihi


----------



## brazey (Jun 18, 2019)

Welcome...


----------



## mikejason (Jun 19, 2019)

*Thank you everyone*

I want to learn about fitness knowledges.


----------



## Montego (Jun 19, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Vision (Jun 21, 2019)

Welcome my brother if there is ever anything that myself or the community can assist you with please feel free to ask..


----------



## ironlion (Jun 24, 2019)

welcome to IMF


----------



## anabolicraw (Jul 1, 2019)

Welcome brother.


----------

